# New Columbia’s Tegu owner- tail...CUT??



## Alex’s Reptiles (Feb 16, 2020)

Hey guy/gals,
I’m a new tegu owner and my tegu is about 4 months old now and we was doing ok. That said, apart from the fact which he escaped twice BUT now, it is escape proof(almost). He was eating well and everything. Recently his tail got cut and I’m worried. + Idk if I need to go to a vet. Plz tell me if he needs a vet. THX


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Feb 17, 2020)

Is the cut clean ?
Is it drying up and looking like you would think ?
Are you happy with it ?

If you answer YES to all the above then NO a vet is NOT needed.


----------



## Wickedtactical (Mar 13, 2020)

Alex’s Reptiles said:


> Hey guy/gals,
> I’m a new tegu owner and my tegu is about 4 months old now and we was doing ok. That said, apart from the fact which he escaped twice BUT now, it is escape proof(almost). He was eating well and everything. Recently his tail got cut and I’m worried. + Idk if I need to go to a vet. Plz tell me if he needs a vet. THX


It will grow back a regenerated tail a stressed-out Tegu can just let their tail go if they have to. A regenerated tail looks fine but it won't have the stripes


----------

